# Pro Chair Election - Chuck Cooley website info



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Great website Chuck and looks like you are the man to beat in this election.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have completed a site to help share the ideas and direction I'm hoping to go with the Pro Division ..
> 
> ...


Well Chuck you sure seem to be the most interested in winning the election? keep it up man i would like to have a lil impromptu debate with the candidates at redding so the Pro's on hand can see each person and listen to their plan's?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

bigGP said:


> Well Chuck you sure seem to be the most interested in winning the election? keep it up man i would like to have a lil impromptu debate with the candidates at redding so the Pro's on hand can see each person and listen to their plan's?


I am Greg... no kidding about this one. I really am taking this very seriously.....

Debates can be really helpful... I think it sounds good, I'll be shooting of course, and working the FV Booth but whenever you guys think it would be cool I'd love to field questions... It's a little lengthy to convey fully in print what I'm hoping to accomplish as Pro Chair.

Will Reo be there though?....Thought he might be in Croatia... I think we will be missing Diane too right?, not that she's running but she is current chair....I was hoping to catch up with her again for awhile.


Hey so what did you think of the site?...


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> I am Greg... no kidding about this one. I really am taking this very seriously.....
> 
> Debates can be really helpful... I think it sounds good, I'll be shooting of course, and working the FV Booth but whenever you guys think it would be cool I'd love to field questions... It's a little lengthy to convey fully in print what I'm hoping to accomplish as Pro Chair.
> 
> ...




I thought the site was very insightful and above and beyond what i think anyone else is probably gonna do to try to win the election? keep it up!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

bigGP said:


> I thought the site was very insightful and above and beyond what i think anyone else is probably gonna do to try to win the election? keep it up!


Thanks Greg

FWIW... I made some updates you may want to check it again.... as I keep going I'll try to add new ideas and things like that as I flesh it out a bit...


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice work Chuck. I like what I am seeing.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Chuck, I never knew you were a masochist. Why anyone would want to do this is beyond me. 

Nicely done. Communication amongst the pros in order to unite is one area that needs particular attention and you'll do well with it!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Bob- .... because I actually care I guess?.... But your right it certainly has the potential to go awry at any time...need to stay focused and on task though...and thats my plan


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

We need to get away from the old school mentality and more importantly the pissing matches amongst ourselves. Save the my D*#K is bigger then yours for the scorecard!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

As I have stated in other posts on this forum I think there needs to be sea changes made in the pro ranks especially concerning the age divisions. I think 18-20 to 40 years of age for the first division and then 41 to 60 for the next. This is due to the fact that an archers eyes are even more important to him than say a pro golfers eyes because of the actual aiming-sighting involved in archery and most everybody experiences a downgrade in their eyesight at around age 40. This would create a huge second age tier class of "seniors" and make a lot of 40 somethings a lot more competitive than they are right now. I think the sponsors would like this as well since they now have two specific age groups to target with their sponsorships and they would feel better about the second tier age group than the "old guys" they are now sponsoring. I also think the sponsorship money for this second age tier would be substantially higher than it is right now without taking anything from the younger pros. How many top pros have won a tournament after age 40 in the present age structuring? This is a win win for the pro archers and for the sponsors. A lot of wanna be pros are sitting on the fence waiting for time to pass before they jump into the senior pro class where they feel they can be more competitive. That`s just one idea I have. I know people who know people who can bring hundreds of thousands of dollars to each tournament but that isn`t going to happen until 1. We have a professional organization assuring the sponsors of quality participation in each tournament and this isn`t just a bunch of ignorant red necks flingin` arras ( I`m a ******* so don`t flame me) 2. The tournaments are televised for maximum bang for sponsorship money. I think we are all familiar with how that works.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Chuck, how much do we have to elevate our "L.O.F.T." status before ya kick us out of the club?????? Ken


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

deadx said:


> As I have stated in other posts on this forum I think there needs to be sea changes made in the pro ranks especially concerning the age divisions. I think 18-20 to 40 years of age for the first division and then 41 to 60 for the next. This is due to the fact that an archers eyes are even more important to him than say a pro golfers eyes because of the actual aiming-sighting involved in archery and most everybody experiences a downgrade in their eyesight at around age 40. This would create a huge second age tier class of "seniors" and make a lot of 40 somethings a lot more competitive than they are right now. I think the sponsors would like this as well since they now have two specific age groups to target with their sponsorships and they would feel better about the second tier age group than the "old guys" they are now sponsoring. I also think the sponsorship money for this second age tier would be substantially higher than it is right now without taking anything from the younger pros. How many top pros have won a tournament after age 40 in the present age structuring? This is a win win for the pro archers and for the sponsors. A lot of wanna be pros are sitting on the fence waiting for time to pass before they jump into the senior pro class where they feel they can be more competitive. That`s just one idea I have. I know people who know people who can bring hundreds of thousands of dollars to each tournament but that isn`t going to happen until 1. We have a professional organization assuring the sponsors of quality participation in each tournament and this isn`t just a bunch of ignorant red necks flingin` arras ( I`m a ******* so don`t flame me) 2. The tournaments are televised for maximum bang for sponsorship money. I think we are all familiar with how that works.


It's a logical point. I'm not sure I'm 100% sold yet but you make a good case for it. Maybe 45 or 48. IHMO 40 seems a little low especially considering the recent success of several of our *ahem, more experienced archers. Darrin, Rodger, Dietmar, Dave B in Vegas....So clearly it can be done by a 40 or 50 something. The big caution is fragmenting the division further. I still believe we need to add numbers to our ranks... I would need input from a marketing perspective to really get behind it fully but certainly I think a solid idea. It may have to be an item that comes in time as we actually get bigger and can supoort breaking it up a bit. The other point obviously is finding out if it's even possible or feasible to adjust the "Senior Pro Class" age requirement. I know the NFAA has a specific regulation for Senior class so breaking out and making a Senior Pro age adjustment might not even be plausible yet..... dont take it off the table just yet, lets look into it to make sure it would be a good idea.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I BOW 2 said:


> Hey Chuck, how much do we have to elevate our "L.O.F.T." status before ya kick us out of the club?????? Ken


LOFT?.... I know I'm going to kick myself for missing this but ?

And as far as I'm concerened your in.... SOLID...always..... You guys certainly have put in your years and time and dedication. Personally I'd like to see you guys for years to come, especially your other half... she can SHOOT! whoooo hooooO!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> LOFT?.... I know I'm going to kick myself for missing this but ?
> 
> And as far as I'm concerened your in.... SOLID...always..... You guys certainly have put in your years and time and dedication. Personally I'd like to see you guys for years to come, especially your other half... she can SHOOT! whoooo hooooO!


You know Chuck good ole Cuzn Daves favorite thing to tell an aspiring 15 year old kid when they ask for his advice? Lack Of Effing Talent. The Boys anyway.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh.... THAT , ... ugggh :embara:.... Not the ideal impression we need to leave on our youth now is it?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Chuck,
Gotta recognize the POSITIVE side/interpretation of L.O.F.T, too... As in there are a lot of archers out there that have LOTS Of FRICKIN' TALENT, too.

There are those that have never lost, and there are those that are going to lose. ALL of us end up in that second category regardless of how "great" we think we might be; Most of us end up in the second category SOONER rather than later, ha.

I always remember that no matter how good a person might be or how great they think they are...there will always be someone (actually many someones) out there that ARE indeed BETTER. IMHO, "dominance" is a mis-nomer and in archery, is pretty much a thing of the past. Too many variables for any single ONE person to dominate anymore. Win some, lose several; just the way it is.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the term. I'm not going to give it the courtesy of recognition. 
And I sure as heck don't want to explain why it's ok to use it if I change one word...just more games

Just too much negative vibe around it for me....tooooo much


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Nice site! If I had a vote you would get it... Maybe one day in the future...

Good luck you deserve the position! D


----------

